# Gaydon Meet Pics - 13th Sept



## cheesebadger (Aug 11, 2003)

Hi guys
Nice to meet some friendly faces on Saturday and to see some spectacular Skylines  
Don't know what the final count was?

Anyway, here are some pics

Gaydon Pics


----------



## deano (Jan 26, 2003)

in my best Mr Burns voice ............... " Excellent " :smokin:


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

*very nice indeed!*

Were you following me around all day,cause i seem to have taken all the same views as you.............lol.

Might want to block out reg plates next time tho.Some people dont like their reg's on view.

Regards ..........Paul


----------



## Booty-licious (Nov 8, 2001)

Great Pictures!!!

Glad everyone had a good day!


Claire


----------



## jae (Aug 28, 2002)

*Fine photos*

Even managed not to highlight the amount of c**p on my car. Takes talent, that.

And I see Shin & Azmil rolled in later. B****r. Always like drooling on Shin's paintwork. 

Good to meet people. Wish I knew who you were. Next time, put your GT-R reg or Skylineowners tag on your dash. Slightly less nerdish than wearing ID stickers.


----------



## Alan (Jul 1, 2001)

Spotted at Gaydon 

The 3 Fivers posing for there new album  "Don,t look Black" 










Great day out  good to meet up with some new and old faces.

Best regards Alan


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Excellent pictures Cheesebadger, thanks for posting them.

See you at the next one 

John


----------



## Caoboth (Jul 25, 2003)

Shame i couldnt have stayed till 3 but had to leave at 2, as needed 3hrs get back home and meet mates at pub


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Great set of pictures - sorry i couldn't make it. Me and the Mrs and the little'n spent the day at Brighton Speed Trials instead....

Looks like it was a top turnout - some stunning cars on display.


----------



## cheesebadger (Aug 11, 2003)

I did put my forum name in my car, but I guess if you're not sitting in it or standing near it it's not much use!!


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

Some lovely pics there, hope you don't mind if I pinch a few!
Also, what're the chances of getting a high rez version of this one:


----------



## Henry (Jul 19, 2001)

*Top day!*

Cheesebadger,

Absolutely amazing quality photo`s of a great day out.

Thanks to everyone, cheers,

Henry.


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

that is a superb picture!


----------



## cheesebadger (Aug 11, 2003)

Thanks for the positive comments about the pics. I must thank Alex, he was the photographer on the day  
Blow Dog - here's the hi res pic for you
 http://altrezia.com/up/skylines_148_large.jpg


----------



## Tim (Jan 6, 2003)

Nice pic, New desktop wallpaper


----------



## s2gtr (Jun 30, 2001)

Some more photo's my 12 year old son took.

[http://aol.photobox.co.uk/[email protected]

Not one of my car 

Dave.


----------

